# Heritage sites



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Minister of Antiquities Ahmed Eissa has accused the United Nations Economic Scientific Cultural Organisation (UNESCO) of threatening to declassify six archaeological sites in Egypt, Aswat Masriya reported. The minister said UNESCO’s threat was made because there is a lack of experts in Egypt managing the sites.

Eissa requested additional financial support during a committee me
eting on culture, tourism and information at the Shura Council on Monday, asking the Ministry of Finance to raise its budget to help maintain Egyptian antiquities.

The sites under threat, according to Aswat Masriya, include the Great Pyramids of Giza, the Karnak Temple in Luxor, the temples of Abu Simbel, Saint Catherine’s Monastery, Saint Mina’s Monastery and Islamic Cairo.

Antiquities minister: UNESCO threatens to declassify heritage sites - Daily News Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whatever happened to the huge statue of Ramsis that was moved from down town to the desert.. is it still just dumped there or has it been sited?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

And the downward decent of Egypt continues....


----------

